# color testing



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

UC Davis or Animal Genetics are the best. Personally, I'd go with UC Davis. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Is this what I want?

Coat Color:

Red Factor + Agouti Package

Appaloosa Spotting/Pattern-1 - Red Factor - Agouti - Camarillo White W4 - Champagne - Cream - Dun - Pearl - Silver - Lethal White Overo - Roan(results reported in 5-10 business days) - Sabino1 Splashed White - Tobiano - Dominant White W10 Gray(results reported in 10-15 business days)

information	MyVGL	
Roan - $40

Red Factor + Agouti package $40 per animal

Appaloosa Spotting + Pattern-1 package $40 per animal

Individual coat color tests $25 per test

20-30 Hairs With Roots


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Honestly Animal Genetics has a quicker turn around time last time I heard. 

All you want to know is if he has two cream genes then I would just test for cream. 

If you wanted more than that I would personally test for red/black factor, agouti, cream and dun. 

Animal Genetics

I don't remember what Cloud looks like. You need to post a picture  It's mandatory :lol:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Annnnd went and looked at your thread with pics. He only has one cream gene. The rest would only tell you if he is homozygous/heterozygous for anything.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

As you wish... (The saddle is a child size saddle and he only wears it for a few minutes here and there since he is just a yearling).


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Farmpony, you say his points aren't black? They look black. Are the brown? He may be a brown-based buckskin (brownskin).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

They are brown. Like a smokey brown. No black. And he has been stalled in the day and out at night so not faded. It doesn't matter the color, really just curious.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Some buckskins and dunskins have more of a brown/chocolate tone than black for their points. It's pretty normal


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Animal Genetics is very quick. They usually email you the results about 3-4 days after they get it in the mail.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

does he have a dorsal stripe? and leg barring ?


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

He is a buckskin or a dun depending on his genetics. He is not a double dilute in any way. He could have cream and dun. He has dark points. He has frosting o. His mane and tail which is not unusual.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It was just the Iridescent shine that had me kind of curious. Like I said, doesn't really matter. Just curious.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

stevenson said:


> does he have a dorsal stripe? and leg barring ?


Yes, dorsal stripe, leg barring, and saddle. He has taupe eyes and the light webbing on his forehead.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Definitely only has 1 cream gene- if he had 2 he would perlino and you'd be able to tell because he'd be almost white 

He could have both cream and dun, or just one of those (can't quite tell from the photos). From your description, it sounds like dun is likely. He might also have silver. Silver tends to make the black points a lighter gray-ish black, and can also contribute to more frosting in the mane on buckskins/duns. Silver is uncommon, though certainly it isn't unheard of.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He is positively dun. I might have him tested just to see (that was what I meant by 2 genes... I think I worded it wrong)... When I bought him I couldn't decide between putting a deposit on a champagne mare that was bred to his sire (a grulla) or him. In the end, obviously I went with him. He's out of a grulla and a bay. The one I almost put the deepest on turned out to be a blue eyed cremello dun (the daddy is homozygous dun). It's really pretty but I'm glad I went with Cloud. I am very happy with him.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> He is positively dun. I might have him tested just to see (that was what I meant by 2 genes... I think I worded it wrong)... When I bought him I couldn't decide between putting a deposit on a champagne mare that was bred to his sire (a grulla) or him. In the end, obviously I went with him. He's out of a grulla and a bay. The one I almost put the deepest on turned out to be a blue eyed cremello dun (the daddy is homozygous dun). It's really pretty but I'm glad I went with Cloud. I am very happy with him.


To get a cremello dun, the sire would also have to have cream as well. He may be homozygous dun but to produce a cremello, he would need a cream. Cremellos are chestnuts with 2 cream genes, one from the sire and one from the dam. To be cremello dun, the foal would have a cream from each parent as well as getting a dun gene. So... The sire would be homozygous dun and have at least one cream gene which means your boy has one dun gene and possibly a cream gene. His bay dam had no dilute genes to give otherwise she wouldn't have been a bay. Your boy is E? Aa Dd and possibly also has Crcr in genetic terms by parentage and what he shows.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

SunnyDraco said:


> To get a cremello dun, the sire would also have to have cream as well. He may be homozygous dun but to produce a cremello, he would need a cream. Cremellos are chestnuts with 2 cream genes, one from the sire and one from the dam. To be cremello dun, the foal would have a cream from each parent as well as getting a dun gene. So... The sire would be homozygous dun and have at least one cream gene which means your boy has one dun gene and possibly a cream gene. His bay dam had no dilute genes to give otherwise she wouldn't have been a bay. Your boy is E? Aa Dd and possibly also has Crcr in genetic terms by parentage and what he shows.


The dad is:
Dun zygosity- DD
Creme-Cr/N
Agoui- aa
Red factor-Ee
HERDA N/N


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

farmpony84 said:


> The dad is:
> Dun zygosity- DD
> Creme-Cr/N
> Agoui- aa
> ...


So the only questions for your boy is if he got black from both parents and if he also got the cream to add to the dun he definitely has. Makes color testing easy, test for extension (red/black) and test for cream because everything else is known ;-)
He has one agouti and one dun dilute, could be homozygous black and might also have cream
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

He's definitely a buckskin dun, if it was me I'd save my money, but if you are just curious test for red factor. You already know he's Aa and Dd. And I can promise you he has one cream. 

I see A LOT of dun horses being called/advertised as buckskin or buckskin dun, so I do understand if you don't want to take my word for it and get a test, but there is no doubt in my mind he will test positive. 

Here's my buckskin dun for comparison if it helps,

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

